# It's All About the Details!!!!!



## carlitos60 (Jun 8, 2015)

Just Really; "Built Like a Watch"!!!
The Amount of Details Involved in the Original Bike are "Just Special" for that Time Period!!!
Need an Original Hand Grip!!! Just Dreaming!!!LOL


----------



## cruisersbylou (Jun 8, 2015)

Carl what a sweet buttocks ride and hear you with the detail.Cool


----------



## carlitos60 (Jun 10, 2015)

cruisersbylou said:


> Carl what a sweet buttocks ride and hear you with the detail.Cool




Thanks!
NOW!!!!
All,,,,,,Show Me an 1890s or TOCs Bike with As Many Original Details As this 1899 Sterling!!!!

There is None!!! BUT,,,,It's a Ladies Bike!!!


----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 10, 2015)

Obviously your exposure to antique bikes has been very limited. Take a drive to the Bicycle Museum of America or probably any number of members of this site or the Wheelmen site. V/r Shawn


----------



## Balloontyre (Jun 10, 2015)

Here's a cup of humble. 
Glenn is a member of the cabe, maybe ask him for a lesson.

http://www.oldspokeshome.com/full-museum-image-gallery


----------



## carlitos60 (Jun 10, 2015)

What I'm Trying to Express, is that The 1899 Ladies STERLING is to the TOCs, What an ELGIN Skylark is to the 1930s!!!!

True or False!!!

Also, the Last Year of Real Production, and Only Year at That Factory!!!
Before Pope Took Over and Screwed It Up!!!


----------



## Wheeled Relics (Jun 10, 2015)

Carlito's- 

Thank you for the excitement in showing us a bicycle out of your own collection. It's easy to read your Enthusiasm between the lines and is appreciated. I share your sentiments in a nicely built ladies safety. Plenty of huge collections neglect the elegance of the ladies safeties, or as humiliating as it is, treat them as parts bikes, myself included. I've recently had a change of heart about ladies bikes. 

The one and only example of a ladies G&J in the link above (http://www.oldspokeshome.com/ladies-gormully-jeffery-model-28-roadster-1899) is another humble example of a ladies safety in original paint, however, lacking attention to ladies specific details like lacing. (overlooked and under-rated) I personally think the seat post and saddle on your sterling is a testament to these types of details, but I have a taste for suspension; different strokes for different folks, the devils in the details.

Kindest Regards


----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 10, 2015)

While the Sterling is a nice bike it is fairly typical of the period compared to this 1898 Cygnet. V/r Shawn


----------



## vincev (Jun 10, 2015)

Very kool bike Carlito !


----------



## carlitos60 (Jun 10, 2015)

Thanks Guys!!! I Understand!!!
Like WR said, Ladies Bikes are Being Underestimated and Underrated!!

Also, Remember, I'm in the Look Out for the Best and Unusual in the Hubby as a Collector, Not a Businessman! So, I Get Excited When I Find Something Nice to Add On, Even IF I have to Sell It Later On!!  

Like the PIERCE which I Miss a Lot!!!


----------



## vincev (Jun 10, 2015)

carlitos60 said:


> Thanks Guys!!! I Understand!!!
> Like WR said, Ladies Bikes are Being Underestimated and Underrated!!
> 
> Also, Remember, I'm in the Look Out for the Best and Unusual in the Hubby as a Collector, Not a Businessman! So, I Get Excited When I Find Something Nice to Add On, Even IF I have to Sell It Later On!!
> ...





Spoken as a true collector !


----------



## Wheeled Relics (Jun 10, 2015)

While Carlito's Sterling details, compare to Glenn's fine print, 
Descending onomastics, reveal a little hint;
Words are tragic magic; down the garden path rides,
Fall up my Ugly Duckling, a White Swan flies.






my ugly little duckling


----------



## carlitos60 (Jun 11, 2015)

Wheeled Relics said:


> While Carlito's Sterling details, compare to Glenn's fine print,
> Descending onomastics, reveal a little hint;
> Words are tragic magic; down the garden path rides,
> my ugly little duckling
> ...




Not Too Bad as far as I Can See!!!!!
Here are My Fender Skirts!!!   Oooooohh,,,, It's a Rider for This Weekend!!!


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Jun 11, 2015)

Very nice ride!
Love the fishnet skirt guard.
Lots of labor went into that....
They must have hired fisherman, in the off season, to weave those.
BTW.
I'm looking to buy a Christy saddle.


----------

